# My girl Slayer



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

she's gorgeous  love her collar! :biggrin:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks..I am actually waiting on her "big girl" collar to come in the mail. Leopard print and spikes, girly but still pure heavy metal just like mama.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Slayer is a cutie!
Love the collar too!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

She's gorgeous, I love her collar too!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

She is so beautiful girl, with beautiful collar too.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very beautiful girl! :biggrin: 

:welcome: slayergirl


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Nice collar! I definitely noticed it...after I noticed how pretty she is :biggrin:


----------

